# Angeln in Japan 2019



## pendejo (1. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im September / Oktober 2019 für 5 Wochen in Japan. Ich mache eine Camper-Rundreise und wollte auch das eine oder andere Mal angeln. Vermutlich werde ich nie ein Boot zur Verfügung haben, also Süßwasser und Meer vom Ufer kämen in Frage. Sowohl Spinnfischen, als auch Ansitz/Brandung.

Leider scheint es gar nicht so einfach zu sein, über die örtlichen Gegebenheiten über das Internet etwas heraus zu finden, selbst auf Englisch. 

In alten Anglerboard-Themen und auf anderen Seiten habe ich erfahren, dass die folgenden Fischarten (und teilweise Techniken) wohl generell möglich sind:


Süßwasser / Ufer:
- Schwarzbarsch
- Regenbogenforelle
- Ayu

Meer / Ufer:
- Amberjack (12g Jigs / Zocker / Minipilker, ganz schnell unter der Oberfläche einholen)
- Meeräsche (Halbes Brötchen, 4-5 Drillinge in Schlaufe drin versteckt)
- Meerbrasse (Kleine Krebse, Seeringelwurm nah am Ufer, abends) (Japanese black porgy)
- Lippfisch (Krill/Krebse und Seeringler)
- Hornhecht (Fischfetzen und Minipilker)
- Wolfsbarsch


Nun zu meinen Fragen, vielleicht hat hier jemand Erfahrungen:

1.) Auf welche Fischarten lohnt es sich wirklich? Gerade auch zu der Jahreszeit und vom Ufer. Vielleicht auch etwas, was ich hier gar nicht aufgeführt habe?

2.) Welche Fischarten eignen sich besonders für den Verzehr, welche gar nicht? 

3.) Gibt es im Süß- oder Salzwasser eventuell sogar giftige Fischarten? (Fugu/Kugelfisch ist schonmal klar)

4.) Weiß jemand näheres zu Angelscheinen / Regeln? Dazu finde ich noch am wenigsten.


Viele Grüße und danke schonmal


----------



## glavoc (9. April 2019)

nun, war noch nie in Japan, erst recht nicht angeln... dennoch hab ich gefühlt Monate mit diesem japanischem yt Kanal verbracht (Meeresangeln):
https://www.youtube.com/user/anglingsalt

Nicht vergessen - Japaner sind die Meeresangelgötter unter den Anglern. Meine ich genauso, wie es da steht! Zumindest kannst du da dir jede Menge Tricks und Kniffe abschauen... vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein Boardie mit besseren Infos.

dir viel Erfolg & lg


----------



## Andal (9. April 2019)

Also rein aus dem Bauch raus würde ich viel mehr zum Meer tendieren. Japan ist ja enorm bevölkert. Dementsprechend glaube ich, dass die Süßwasserreviere sehr überlaufen, teuer und teilweise "seltsam" besetzt sind. 

Mich persönlich würde die Iso Fischerei, am Meer von Felsen aus, am meisten reizen, da es etwas völlig neues für mich wäre.


----------



## glavoc (10. April 2019)

pendejo schrieb:


> Meer / Ufer:
> - Amberjack (12g Jigs / Zocker / Minipilker, ganz schnell unter der Oberfläche einholen)
> 
> - Wolfsbarsch



Nun, ganz sicher ist es aussichtsreicher, da Rute&Rolle auf stärkeres WG abzustimmen...mit 12 g Jigs (Casting Jig statt Minipilker) fängst du höchstens die Kleinkindgruppe Neugeborener AJ`s…. auch auf Wolfsbarsch brauchst du eher ML als L.

Noch ein toller yt Kanal teils mit engl. Untertitel:


----------



## pendejo (12. April 2019)

Danke schonmal für die YouTube-Kanäle, das hilft mir auf jeden Fall schonmal weiter. So kann ich zumindest mir ein bißchen Köder und Techniken abgucken.

@Andal : lange nichts gehört, seit unserer Rapfen-Orgie am Rhein  Zum Thema Iso Fishing werde ich auch mal nachlesen. Danke


----------



## Andal (12. April 2019)

pendejo schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die YouTube-Kanäle, das hilft mir auf jeden Fall schonmal weiter. So kann ich zumindest mir ein bißchen Köder und Techniken abgucken.
> 
> @Andal : lange nichts gehört, seit unserer Rapfen-Orgie am Rhein  Zum Thema Iso Fishing werde ich auch mal nachlesen. Danke


Brauchst dich nur wieder melden, wenn wir unsere FJSZ rum haben. Dann gehts auch mit den Rapfen wieder voll ab.


----------

